# We have a private class Tueday



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Congrats! It's like deja vue, I have the exact same story but because I'm ahead of you one month...shall I share with you what ended up happening?

You might find the private class more worth your buck especially if your dog, like mine, is in the netherworld...due to rally and obedience, they know commands and most agility equipment and they have drive but they're not skilled enough to be in the same class as the one above...neither here nor there. I don't know, how our stories differ a bit is that this instructor only does private so I have no choice. Turns out to be not as expensive as I thought, so my pocket is burning.

I'm happy for you, good luck and be careful!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

good luck and have fun


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Olie:
Good luck and have fun...I am sure your girl will excell.
LOLOL yes it is the owner who most of the time needs the training not the dog, and hey, dont stress because Suri will feel your tension.. Just relax and have fun !


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks! I will shake my nerves lol, this is true she will know it better than anyone.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh you guys will have a Blast!!! She will be the best looking dog on the course!!  She will be a natural!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Can't wait to hear how the evaluation goes on Tuesday. I think that's a great way to see where Suri stands and get you two into the class that's right for where you are now. It may save you a beginner's class, or if the trainer thinks you need to keep her in the first class, at least you'll know that's where you need to be and not wonder if you should really have been in the second class.

That is great that the trainer has taken dogs to the Agility National. You can have confidence that she really knows what she is talking about.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

How exciting! I am sure it will be loads of fun. Give us an update on Tuesday please


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Olie:
Keep up posted here on Suri's accomplishments in future.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That is so exciting, Olie!! I would love a private instructor as apposed to being in a class with so many dogs and having to wait while every one else does their run. You don't really get a whole lot of time with the obstacles in that hour. 

Best of luck and I can't wait to hear more.
_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, Olie... that's great! Hope all goes well. Have a great time, agility is really enjoyable!!! 

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _That is so exciting, Olie!! I would love a private instructor as apposed to being in a class with so many dogs and having to wait while every one else does their run. You don't really get a whole lot of time with the obstacles in that hour.
> 
> Best of luck and I can't wait to hear more.
> _


While a one on one is good on occasion .. I do like being in a class to watch others run.. I learn a lot by seeing what others do that works and what doesn't work... of course I also teach classes so I am always trying to improve my observation skills in order to be able to help my students better..and yes it does mean I don't always get as much working time but it leaves me with things to try that I saw others do to see how it might work with me and my dogs when we practice.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Both mine love agility, altho Foxxy does not like the dogwalk, it freaks her out a bit. I am the one who needs training my hands are everywhere.

Have fun with it, it is all about fun !


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Saffy love love loves Agility!
She always just gets straight into it, and is always ready to do the next thing!
The only thing Saffy is still unsure about is the See-saw (teeter ??) 
But to be fair, we have hardly been near it!

She loves her weaves, tunnels and jumps, and her contacts are getting much better too!

For Saffy, the reward is doing the next jump/obstacle, so the whole course is fun!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hope tonight goes well! Please let us know how it was.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes!
Keep us posted on how it went.

Flip doesn't like treats while doing agility stuff, I reward him with a tug toy.
Some dogs prefer that, so bear it in mind.


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

We just finished out 2nd class on Saturday with my Mini Lincoln. Our trainer thinks he and I will go pretty far together. Lincoln isn't really motivated by food either, I use a fox unstuffed toy that I throw and reward him with depending on the obstacle.

I personally like group classes, you're not overloading the dogs brain going from one thing to another so quickly, and you can see how other people are doing things and good/bad things to do.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh it sounds fun. Keep us posted.


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Good luck! I agree on the private lessons, I like how they seem to be more taylored to your dogs short comings and you get homework that is suiting to what they need. Although group classes are good for distractions, LOL.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

*Update*

I am SOOOO proud of her!!

She did fantastic. The trainer said she was very impressed So one or two private sessions we'll be skipping group one into group two! 

I thought it would be just checking her obedience skills but we ended up doing a lot of things and at the end even a mini run through of a few jumps and the table, but Suri was getting tired and I was sweating bullets LOL. It was 90 degrees so you can imagine. My daughter came along and I have some pics and a video I had no idea she took so I will post.

SO HAPPY


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Glad you had a good time and she did so good..can't wait to see pics..


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm so happy too!!! You BOTH will love it. now I need to get her sister started...LOL!!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Olie said:


> I am SOOOO proud of her!!
> 
> She did fantastic. The trainer said she was very impressed So one or two private sessions we'll be skipping group one into group two!
> 
> ...


Olie:
a GREAT breeder and WONDERFUL owner is a winning combination, and you both have proved it.
Congratulations to you for not being nervous,  and your girl for having super temperament and intelligence.
Way to go girl !!!


----------

